# Shark on Sports tourney



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, we finally got the go ahead to do this. The Inaugural Shark On Sports Battle For The Bass will be Sunday, May 18th at Alum Creek. We just confirmed yesterday, so the entry form is coming in a few days as soon as we have our hands on the permit. The entry fee will be $60 and we will pay back 80% while 10% goes to Children's Hospital.

I have been in radio a long time and I never thought one day I would be on the air talking about the Bassmasters Classic and bass fishing, but that changed this week. The sport has really come along way. A few weeks ago I actually saw coverage of the collegiate national bass fishing championship. All 6 BCS conferences were represented.

Mark the Shark won't be fishing in the tournament, but he and former Buckeye, Jeff Logan, will be there. We are going to have them running around the lake talking to guys, perhaps recording, taking pictures. I will post a follow up as soon as the entry form is ready. This should be a lot of fun with a great payout and it even gives a little to a good cause. By the way, you can catch Shark On Sports weekdays 4p-6p on 103.9 WTDA Talk FM, if you have never heard the show. However we are on vacation next week, so wait til March.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

That's awesome!
i stumped him with the same trivia question, 3 years in a row at Slapsy Maxies. "where did Dennis Rodman go to college?"
i may be able to donate if u get that permit


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

That is too funny because someone called us a couple Saturdays ago on the Blitz and stumped Shark. He then informed Shark it was the third year in a row he had stumped him with the same question.


----------

